# Pressure in the Head



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Can you relate to having pressure and or pain in your head?


----------



## silenttiger (Jul 9, 2014)

yeah i've felt pressure in my head, I usually just associate it with my anxiety though.. not as a DR symptom.


----------



## jxz (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, on the verge of or before my DR breakdown - during those 6 weeks, my body was sending me signals that I had very strong pressure in my head along with some headache, feeling like my brain was about to explode.

I didn't pay attention to those signals at all thinking that it's just a normal type of pressure. I kept working hard day and night to expedite my dissertation progress with serious sleep deprivation....Well, at the end, it wasn't normal pressure at all !!

I should have listened to my body's signals more carefully.

Yet, after that breakdown, there have been few headaches within 3 years. My brain just feels numb and foggy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Pressure in the head&#8230; that's a classic symptom of dissociation, along with head numbness and spacey feeling.

jxz.. 'I should have listened to my body's signals more carefully.'.. yes your body was telling you something. It's hard for DPer's to pick up on these messages sometimes. DPD has this amazing ability of disconnecting us from our body. It's good you can see the message you missed now though. Next time you'll probably be more aware..


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Can you relate to having pressure and or pain in your head?


So for people who have depersonalization/derealization you have to understand that this disorder is caused by a traumatic stress which can be made up from constant fear, panic attacks, anxiety, ect; depending on the situation DP/DR kicks in with some people only after a long period of time(builds up for over months, years, etc), with others instantly; which all depends on how much the traumatic stress is having effect on you,

When all this negativity builds up in you; it finally reaches a point where it has a strong effect on your body, by causing you to feel disillusioned; and usually when you start feeling depersonalized/derealized you have to understand that the nerve system is blocked from sending any neurons to the head; which can cause migraine headaches for some people because of this blocking; body aches and one thing for certin is oxygen fails to reach the head which causes difficulty to breath; in turn this causes a very puffed nose from the inside which resembles a sinus but way worse than a sinus; now to get rid of all of this you need to meditate, let go, shower with hot bath, etc; the list of treatment can go on & on but all of this can be very helpful in the long run but it will take time until you get cured fully; and for other people it can be hard to do any of things because the fear gets them.

Before you i get to the root of the treatment; you have to understand that there's many ways to treat yourself from DP/DR but all of treatments varies depending on your condition & its effect may not be as strong because it not nailing the root of the problem.

This video is "headache relief head massage" that gets your energy moving & eases up breathing for you, because it reduces the pressure you have inside your head that causes you to have a brain fog, and reduces the swellness of your nose; and flushes out any anxiety thats trapped in you; you will feel relieved after this massage is done to you because the anxiety would lessen big time; and overtime you will feel better

You have to understand massages like that speed up the process of recovery






I suggest you to get this massage for one hour and you will a lot better after


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

This head pressure and, headaches too, used to happen a lot to me particularly when I was seeing my first counsellor. She taught me early on to recognise the feeling of 'clamp head' (as I used to call it) as a warning sign that we were getting near stuff that I wasn't comfortable with or something was triggering my DP. I'd had that feeling as long as I could remember, but I'd never stopped and understood what it was telling me. It was a normal part of my life.. but it's not a normal part of other people lives! I didn't know that until I was told..

As I moved through therapy.. I learnt to become 'curious' about these feelings. I started to look a little deeper as to why it was happening and began to make connections with what was going on in my life and feeling dissociated. Often when I was stressed for some reason, I began to dissociate more.

Learning this stuff gave me invaluable information.. I began to understand the things that made me more DP'd, and that in turn gave me a chance to start to work on reducing the things that made me feel like that..

A big part of this is about reconnecting with our bodies and 'listening'..


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm unsure if I would classify pressure in your head as a DP symptom if DP itself is classified as its own symptom. It could be caused by stress. I would experience the same thing on the sides of my head when I didn't have DP/DR but was suffering from stress


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> I'm unsure if I would classify pressure in your head as a DP symptom if DP itself is classified as its own symptom. It could be caused by stress. I would experience the same thing on the sides of my head when I didn't have DP/DR but was suffering from stress


DP/DR is an excessive form of stress, you will need to massage the parts that have these pressures to reduce your stress, and with time you will be cured; because massages loosen your tensioned muscles check the previous post i posted in this topic


----------



## bmass (Sep 7, 2014)

I definitely feel the pressure in my head. It's funny because the night my DPDR was triggered I told my friends, "It feels like my brain is swelling." I get that feeling all the time now...


----------

